# Flasher, Auger, or Portable



## rossco (Jan 18, 2006)

Hey guys, im on a real limited budget and want to do a lot more icefishing. I finally have a complete tacklebox, but I don't have a flasher, gas auger (i do have a hand auger), or a nice ice portable house. What do you think is the most valuable because i can only afford to buy one of the three.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Gas auger, drillin holes by hand sucks! You can get by for a couple weeks at first ice with the hand auger though.

Flasher would be my second choice. Helps find the fish!

Heck you can make a portable outa some scrap plywood and tarp.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I agree.....drilling holes by hand will limit your ability to move around.


----------



## rossco (Jan 18, 2006)

Yep i guess that was the way i'm leaning anyway. Any recommendations...I would like an 8" and i don't need to get the biggest, best, and top of the line. I would just like something that will be reliable is all.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

8" jiffy. Look for used ones you may be able to get a auger and a vexilar. you can always mooch off a buddy and use his ice house or buy or make a homemade one for around 50-70 bucks


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

just looked at the classifieds section there are a couple used ones there. I would go used and get a vexi


----------



## cast&amp;blast (Aug 30, 2006)

X 2 on the going used route. Get a used gas auger and a flasher for the price of one of those items new. Asking which one of the two to sacrifice is like asking a person if they would rather have their right leg or left leg cut off. Going without either sucks... a lot.


----------



## jmaurer (Dec 6, 2009)

I would definitely go with the auger, drilling holes by hand sucks and wears you out, plus with a gas auger you spend less time drilling and more time fishing!

my buddy has a used ice auger for sale, its a nine inch jiffy, runs very well, starts within 3 pulls everytime, was with him last year and worked out fantastic, hes only asking 235 for it..would be a great investment


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Cast and blast is right...logically the auger wins, buuuut, ice fishing without a Vexilar is almost like not fishing.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

While I agree with some of the posts, I have to say that icefishing COMFORTABLY takes priority over everything else. I'd look into a house first. What's the point in going fishing if you can't sit on the ice for more than 15 minutes? Buy an auger later, when you can afford it. I have a hand auger and have used it throughout the season for the past three years. Sure, its hard, but I always catch fish. I don't have the luxury of punching 100 holes an outing, but I manage. At least until I can afford a gas auger :wink: 
After a house I'd for sure get a flasher. The difference between fishing without one and with one is night and day.
Good ideas about searching the classifieds, too. Why by new when slightly used will do?


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I would say get a nice portable first then a flasher. Just find a buddy that has a gas auger until you can afford one.


----------



## boomtak'em (Mar 15, 2002)

rosco,

Where are you located? I recently bought an X4 and have an extra two-man flip over that I would give you. Nothing fancy, but it keeps the wind and cold out. Also have a Buddy Heater that should work for you too.

I am in Grand Forks, and would love to help a young guy out.

Joel


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Look around for used gear and try to get all 3. You should be able to find a used house dirt cheap. Check the classifieds on here, bismanonline, and craigslist.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Get a gas auger! You can get an eskimo 8" at scheels for 250.


----------



## jonnyclutch (May 28, 2009)

Ross,

Gimme a call. I have 5 or 6 portable houses and would be willing to part with a few. One smaller 4 hole (cabelas do-it-yourself-kit), two 4x8 with tarp style houses (heavy, but roomy), an older clam 6800 6 hole, and one or two more. Been looking at those hub style houses for hole hoppin, they look light and quick to set up. I also know a guy with a FL18 that just needs a ducer cord and it would work just fine, he went with a LX5 instead. Smack any whitetails yet?

Jon


----------

